# BHM Weight gain stories -- your favorites?



## zonker (May 9, 2006)

Being an FA, for years, I've enjoyed many of the female weight-gain stories here at Dimensions. But there was always a lack of really good heterosexual romance BHM weight gain stories. Many of the stories were fantasy/unrealistic or were about gay BHMs (not that there's anything wrong with that -- Seinfeld quote). Anyway, they weren't really all that interesting to me.

Anyway, I've recently discovered Big Beautiful Dreamer as the newest BHM weight-gain author, and I really love her stories. I think I may just be her biggest fan, and I only weigh 230  . 

Her characters are realistic and in love (or getting there), and the gains and motivations, well, they seem appropriate. I also love Charissa's stories for much the same reason, plus Charissa really takes her time with telling a tale, and I love seeing the relationship grow (along with the belly)...

Anyway, just posting the question for FFAs and BHMs:

What are your favorite weight-gain stories and why do you like them so much?

:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## lizzy (May 11, 2006)

I think Big Beautiful Dreamer has a lot of promise. They have a story line and have a lot of feeling put into them. I haven't read Clarrisa's, but I'll look for them.


----------



## ashblonde (May 11, 2006)

Haven't been here since the change in forums, but I was traveling (alone, sigh) and remembered how much I enjoy catching up on the BHM/FFA posts...

I kind of like to re-read my own once in a while - HA! Even if they are romance novel fodder and such.

One of these days I'll finish the many scenarios floating around in my brain before any of the creative brain cells I might have left are killed by client dinners running late in the night... 

- Ashley


----------



## Nikki (May 11, 2006)

My favorite of all time will be "The Good Boyfriend." It is in the Main Dimensions Story Web Page. I was always fond of it because it was realistic and sweet and taught the protagonist to love himself.


----------



## GrowingBoy (May 12, 2006)

>I kind of like to re-read my own once in a while - HA! Even >if they are romance novel fodder and such.

Your stories are wonderful -- sexy, sweet, optimistic. I have always been eager to read them. So in between client dinners, put your dreams to paper. 



-------------------------------------

"Why, she would hang on him,
As if increase of appetite had grown
By what it fed on."

-- Hamlet


----------



## William (May 12, 2006)

Hi

I like BHM gaining stories because they tend to be less like porn and more about celebrating Fat. I like them because they often include BBW gaining themes which is great 

William




zonker said:


> Being an FA, for years, I've enjoyed many of the female weight-gain stories here at Dimensions. But there was always a lack of really good heterosexual romance BHM weight gain stories. Many of the stories were fantasy/unrealistic or were about gay BHMs (not that there's anything wrong with that -- Seinfeld quote). Anyway, they weren't really all that interesting to me.
> 
> Anyway, I've recently discovered Big Beautiful Dreamer as the newest BHM weight-gain author, and I really love her stories. I think I may just be her biggest fan, and I only weigh 230  .
> 
> ...


----------



## Dutchgut (May 15, 2006)

Have you posted any of your stories on internet? If so, I would like to read them. :eat2:


----------



## nala (May 15, 2006)

Gabriela B. said:


> I also write storys, but do not know the English language as well as to write a real story in english. And I don't pretend a lot of people are familiar with german...?  :eat1: :eat1:



Well, if I'm not mistaken, there's this site called "handles for love and it has stories both in English and German. Just don't know if there's still that much activity going on, haven't seen any new stories on there for a while now. Ever thought about posting some stories there?


----------



## EvaDestruction (May 15, 2006)

it seems to me like big beautiful dreamer is pretty much the only author on here who writes bhm-related stories.

it's difficult to find them and i cant exactly pinpoint why that is.

the rest are all big girl themed or solely about guys.

a little irritating if you ask me


----------



## zonker (May 16, 2006)

lizzy said:


> I think Big Beautiful Dreamer has a lot of promise. They have a story line and have a lot of feeling put into them. I haven't read Clarrisa's, but I'll look for them.



Well, I misspelled Charisa. Here's a link to her stories. She has some on the old Dimensions library, but her newest (and best BHM gaining story) is here on her blogspot.

http://www.charisatellsstories.blogspot.com/

By the way, Lizzy, love your friend's story. I'm not a great fan of the weight-gain revenge genre, but this was a pretty good one.

zonker


----------



## zonker (May 16, 2006)

ashblonde said:


> Haven't been here since the change in forums, but I was traveling (alone, sigh) and remembered how much I enjoy catching up on the BHM/FFA posts...
> 
> I kind of like to re-read my own once in a while - HA! Even if they are romance novel fodder and such.
> 
> ...



:smitten: :smitten: Are you THE Ashley whose stories are on the old Dimensions stories page? The one who wrote "Ashley and Steve", "She Said He Said" and "The Big Tease"? I love your stories -- lots of sweetness, feeding and romance... Thanks for sharing your talent. I hope you write more...

:eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## zonker (May 16, 2006)

Nikki said:


> My favorite of all time will be "The Good Boyfriend." It is in the Main Dimensions Story Web Page. I was always fond of it because it was realistic and sweet and taught the protagonist to love himself.



I'd forgotten all about that one. Thanks for the remind. I really liked that story as well. Also, that author, fa12345, has some good BBW gaining stories as well. While looking this one up, I came across Ed-X's "Learning My Lesson" which is also a great BHM fattening tale.


----------



## Stuffa (May 16, 2006)

I've written a few, which are in the library. Maybe there isn't enough gain in them?


----------



## zonker (May 16, 2006)

Stuffa said:


> I've written a few, which are in the library. Maybe there isn't enough gain in them?



Wow, I love those stories! While I like weight gain in stories, still, yours are top-notch. Nice interplay and flirtatious behavior between the characters. I particularly like "Bull in a China Shop" and "Jennifer and Scott"....

Thanks for reminding me of these long-ago favorites of mine. And thanks for sharing your talents....


----------



## missaf (May 16, 2006)

Some of the best I've ever read were from Gainrweb, though they weren't straight, they were pretty hot


----------



## ashblonde (May 16, 2006)

zonker said:


> :smitten: :smitten: Are you THE Ashley whose stories are on the old Dimensions stories page? The one who wrote "Ashley and Steve", "She Said He Said" and "The Big Tease"? I love your stories -- lots of sweetness, feeding and romance... Thanks for sharing your talent. I hope you write more...
> 
> :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:



Yes, "THE" Ashley


----------



## pattycake (May 17, 2006)

ashblonde said:


> Yes, "THE" Ashley



Wow! In the presence of royalty! :bow: You're definitely one of the best authors on here. Please write some more soon.

When they created the new story board there were loads of BHM stories (and I was doubly impressed because a lot of them seemed to be by British writers) but they seemed to have dried up now, with BBD being the only one plugging away.



missaf said:


> Some of the best I've ever read were from Gainrweb, though they weren't straight, they were pretty hot



Yep, especially those by 'Cube'.


----------



## Dutchgut (May 17, 2006)

Gabriela B. said:


> No theres's no Story in the Internet yet, because I'm still not so sure in writing them...
> I'm writing now for ages, but began just before some months to write down some of my ideas and for the beginning they are quite "light", as not much weight gain and so on is involved. But that's just for the beginning...  :eat2:
> 
> As soon as I have some good storys I'll post them in a German Site, and give you a link, because I don't think that the others wil be so pleased about me posting German storys in this board...



Thanks for your reply. I look forward to your posting the link, and I suspect that others who frequent the Board are also eager to read your stories in German.


----------



## zonker (Mar 2, 2007)

Let me put in a plug here for Big Beautiful Dreamer's "As Time Goes By"

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18552

In fact, any story by BBD seems worth the read. Also, those by Rachel, and of course, Charissa. And not to leave out those above, especially Ashley... Seems there are a number of women writers who do a great job with BHM stories.

Thank you, lady writers! You've made my life much more pleasurable...


----------



## braveuk28 (Mar 2, 2007)

just love the seinfeld qoute man


----------



## zonker (Mar 5, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> just love the seinfeld qoute man



Uh, I like Seinfeld a lot, but I don't know what you are referring to...

Ignorant and blissful...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 5, 2007)

i've written one that I've posted online. It's in the library here, called "The Magic Touch."

I need to do a follow up to it sometime, but my darned Master's program gets in the way.


----------



## Tad (Mar 5, 2007)

....most of my stories are not in the Dimensions library, but you can find them on my web page (link to it from my profile). Most have fat guys in them, several have the fat guys gaining, or being fed. I give some guidance about what is in each story.

I'm not saying that they would be anybody's favorites, but if you like this kind of story hopefully you'll enjoy at least some of them!

Unfortunately not much in the way of thin FFA in them (there is one as a secondary character in one of them). If I get myself back into writing I'll have to work on some such.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## kattylee (Mar 6, 2007)

I have just posted part one of my first story entitled "An appetite for love". It's in it's early stages - I anticipate 5 chapters - 2nd should be up within the week. Will feature both male and female weight gain.

x


----------



## zonker (Mar 7, 2007)

kattylee said:


> I have just posted part one of my first story entitled "An appetite for love". It's in it's early stages - I anticipate 5 chapters - 2nd should be up within the week. Will feature both male and female weight gain.
> 
> x


Yes, and it's, mmmm, delicious!! Can't wait for your next serving of this tale!


----------



## ffaboots (Mar 9, 2007)

Nikki said:


> My favorite of all time will be "The Good Boyfriend." It is in the Main Dimensions Story Web Page. I was always fond of it because it was realistic and sweet and taught the protagonist to love himself.



I almost never post on here, but was so flattered that you mentioned that story, I had to respond. I wrote it a long time ago (under a different name, obviously) and am just really pleased that someone other than me enjoyed it! Thank you!


----------



## zonker (Mar 9, 2007)

ffaboots said:


> I almost never post on here, but was so flattered that you mentioned that story, I had to respond. I wrote it a long time ago (under a different name, obviously) and am just really pleased that someone other than me enjoyed it! Thank you!



Wow, that was always a favorite of mine. Used to, there weren't many excellent BHM stories available. You wrote something warm, sweet and realistic, and it was appreciated by me and obviously others. I guess you were kind of a pioneer.

Thanks for sharing your talent. Got any more stories?

By the way, for those who haven't read "The Good Boyfriend", here's the link to it on the old storyboard:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/092200_good_boyfriend.html


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 11, 2007)

I've enjoyed many of the stories others have mentioned - and I write a few of my own, which I post under fat_hiker at writing.com - http://Writing.Com/authors/fat_hiker


----------



## yasuko_latexcat (Jun 16, 2007)

Though I do write my own bhm fiction (or fanfiction in this case), my favorite story on this site has got to be "Watch out for the munchies".

I love stories which has massive stuffing and gorging (forced feeding sometimes), all in the sake that the hero gets a huge ballooned gut and felling fine about it too.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, it is kind of annoying that there aren't as many BHM related stories on here. 
I mean, when I was like 11 years old, reading all of the ones I could find on here were a factor in my acceptance of my preference. So the ones that are avaliable are invaluable. 
I'm also gonna take this oppertunity to whore out my story.  
I mean, I wrote it back when I was 15... and wrote it as rather a documentation of my ideal instead of a creative piece. So it's something I'm going to eventually improve whenever I feel the initiative to. xP
--> link!
Ramble ramble ramble...

I'd say though, my favorite stories on the old dimensions story board, were the ones by Stuffa. They were amazing. <3


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 16, 2007)

^^^ 

mmhmm, and try to compete with him too, is tough


----------



## lemmink (Jun 16, 2007)

I love the ones by kd. They make me giggle with happines.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 17, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> ^^^
> 
> mmhmm, and try to compete with him too, is tough



Haha, that's true. Having to compete with Jiminy in real life is hard, aint it?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 17, 2007)

it's a bitch, thats why when I beat the pillows it's a crime of passion


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not to into weight gain stories. Why mess with perfection?  

However, I do love Mary's use of the words "erotic ecstasy". You guys know me. I'm the pervert of this board


----------



## Tad (Jun 18, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I mean, when I was like 11 years old, reading all of the ones I could find on here were a factor in my acceptance of my preference. So the ones that are avaliable are invaluable.
> I'm also gonna take this oppertunity to whore out my story.
> I mean, I wrote it back when I was 15... and wrote it as rather a documentation of my ideal instead of a creative piece. So it's something I'm going to eventually improve whenever I feel the initiative to.



You wrote that when you were 15? Wow, the difference modern technology makes in what kids know these days! I wonder what I would have done differently if I'd been able to come to somewhere like this when I was eleven and discovering my love of fat?

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## rachel (Jun 19, 2007)

yasuko_latexcat said:


> I love stories which has massive stuffing and gorging (forced feeding sometimes), all in the sake that the hero gets a huge ballooned gut and felling fine about it too.



Ditto! Thanks for the recommendation - that story made my day. Also inspired me to write another story of my own, which I hope will be public-friendly by the end of today. 

I absolutely adore men stuffing/gorging. Nothing on the planet is sexier. It makes me so sad that there isn't much of a "market" for it. Lots of sites for women who stuff, none for men. *cry*

rachel


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 19, 2007)

I thought Rachel's "Pancakes" was incredible. I love the very real sounding stories, not the ones with magic pills or where the guy winds up weighing 900 pounds. 

Not to brag (well, maybe a little) but I did get to play that story out in real life after a BHM read it and sent me a link saying "this is so hot." So we recreated it. Yum. Watching a very hot, chubby man stuff himself is fantastic.


----------



## Tad (Jun 19, 2007)

rachel said:


> I absolutely adore men stuffing/gorging. Nothing on the planet is sexier.



This recent discussions has prompted to start looking at moving my stories from my own web page over to the Dimensions story forum. In the meantime, if you go to my stories page at:

http://www.geocities.com/Paris/Fontaine/9351/stories.html

You'll find guys stuffing themselves in various degrees of extremity and explicitness in the following stories:

- The Menu
- Growing Friendships
- Learning My Lesson
- Voyeurcize
- Application

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## cammy (Jun 19, 2007)

edx - Thanx for the link to your stories - I've enjoyed what I've read so far. I soooooo agree with Rachael.


----------



## rachel (Jun 19, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Not to brag (well, maybe a little) but I did get to play that story out in real life after a BHM read it and sent me a link saying "this is so hot." So we recreated it. Yum. Watching a very hot, chubby man stuff himself is fantastic.



AHHHH no fair! (I mean, congrats! But no fair! ) I wrote the damn thing and I never get to live it. *pout*

rachel (who posted a new story)


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 19, 2007)

rachel said:


> AHHHH no fair! (I mean, congrats! But no fair! ) I wrote the damn thing and I never get to live it. *pout*
> 
> rachel (who posted a new story)




Oh. Seriously amazing.

Nothing is hotter than a man being that aware of what excites him, trusting you enough to share it, and then just letting go in front of you. So hot. Living out a feeding fiction story is something everyone should get to do.

Thanks for writing it.


----------



## Tad (Jun 19, 2007)

rachel said:


> rachel (who posted a new story)



People should go read that story :bow: 

-Ed (who is still feeling a little weak in the knees after reading it)


----------



## rachel (Jun 19, 2007)

edx said:


> People should go read that story :bow:
> 
> -Ed (who is still feeling a little weak in the knees after reading it)



 Ed, you deserve some kind of award for sweetest guy on these boards. Truely. 

I loved your stories BTW - especially the Voyeurism one. Thank you very much for that.

rachel


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 19, 2007)

That was a very good story, Rachel. Very tender and passionate. I liked it.


----------



## Daknee (Jun 20, 2007)

I love reading these BHM stories. As you all can relate, I live in a world where a buff hard bodied man is seemingly desired most. When I read these stories they place me in a fantasy world where men like me are the desired ons. One of may favorite stories is by Ichida The Fattening. I would be great to find a girlfriend who loves a man with meat on his bones.


----------

